# Baffled by Hertzel facemill insert    XD..11T3



## Swerdk (Oct 18, 2018)

Having hard time finding these inserts
Can someone breakdown each letter/ number of XD..11T3 insert - any suggestions where I can purchase them from. Carbide insert manufacturers in the states don’t stock them it seems.


Hertel
Indexible Square Shoulder Face Mill 1.5” Dia 0.394” DOC 1/2” Arbor
1.75” OAH
Through Coolant
27700 Max RPM
6 Flutes for 6 Cutter Inserts
Compatible Insert XD..11T3 
HMC422R-1.50.06-11-175 Designation

Model 11534078 HMC422R-1.50.06-11-175
MSRP 295.00



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari (Oct 18, 2018)

Did you try calling MSC? Hertel is one of their house brands.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 18, 2018)

I have not gotten in touch with msc . I will go down that road Do you know what the breakdown of XD.. 11T3 ? Why is there two periods after XD. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 18, 2018)

https://e-techstore.com/EN/category...ulder milling/A260-54 (XD-9-9 11T3-9-9 - 90°)


then click on inserts


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 18, 2018)

You have to be a business to order from them. They want your tax id before allowing a look at there prices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 18, 2018)

contact them and ask who is your dealer/distributor.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 18, 2018)

Swerdk said:


> You have to be a business to order from them. They want your tax id before allowing a look at there prices
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few days ago I checked on a price, no problem, not a business --- ???


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 19, 2018)

After calling MSc I found out that Hertel discontinued that face mill and quantity of inserts low. The only ones left are $34 each - even with a 25% discount that’s to rich for me. I can return beautiful face-mill sadly
Any one have suggestions for a facemill and inserts that don’t break the bank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 19, 2018)

First listing under carbide inserts eBay.


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 19, 2018)

Picture didn’t come through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 19, 2018)

It shows


----------



## pstemari (Oct 19, 2018)

There's a handy insert designation chart at http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm

In short XD.. is just specifying the shape and clearance angle, but leaving the tolerance and chipbreaker/mounting hole unspecified. The tolerance doesn't really matter, but usually the chipbreaker/mounting hole has to be one of 2-3 different options.

FWIW, carbidedepot.com has Kennametal XDMT inserts for about $15/insert in packs of 5. Dunno if the T hole+chipbreaker will work with your facemill, but it seems to be a likely candidate.


http://www.carbidedepot.com/XDMT-C6035.aspx


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you for the breakdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnitupper (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a small 3 insert face mill that takes 1135 inserts. They measure approx. 6 mm wide x 11 mm high x 3.5 mm thick with a 2.5 mm screw. I get them from Aliexpress for approx. $20 for ten. I have an X2 mini mill and I find that the aluminium cutting inserts give me a very good finish in steel compared to the steel specific inserts as I can only take light cuts with this mill. The ones I bought were Mitsubishi "branded" but perform very well on my small, bendy, loose, toy. Have chipped a few in harder metal but you can change to the steel specific inserts (cheaper). Hope this helps,
John.


----------

